# Ohio Buck



## Titan34 (Dec 7, 2009)

Had a great sit Saturday oct 24th. Passed a 115 and mid 120's 8 pt early in the morning. Had this guy pop out of nowhere. Had 2 sec to decide. I saw his crazy split main beam and sent an arrow. There are a few bigger deer on the farm but his unique rack got me..


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice Buck, congratulations.

Kevin


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Definitely a beautiful buck! Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Would've got me too ! Nice buck and looks like a heavy deer as well, CONGRATS


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Very Cool Buck! Congrats!


----------



## walleyeguy54 (Feb 7, 2009)

Very nice deer..


----------



## Titan34 (Dec 7, 2009)

snortwheeze said:


> Would've got me too ! Nice buck and looks like a heavy deer as well, CONGRATS


He was a tank.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Pretty cool deer. Congratulations!


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

He’s a dandy! Congrats.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Congrats, that's a beauty. Very cool rack.


----------



## faithfulcompanion (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice buck congrats love the non-typicals


----------

